# TiVo On The Web



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

TiVo.com offers a number of tools to help you manage your account, report issues, and more. Here are a few that our customers have found particularly useful in the past:

- Season Pass Manager  Reprioritize, delete and transfer season passes between boxes.

- m.tivo.com  Get the best possible tivo.com experience on your mobile device.

- Lineup tool  If you notice that program descriptions/channels are incorrect, please report it at http://tivo.com/lineup.

- My Account  Update your credit card and contact info, review your billing history, toggle DVR preferences and more at http://tivo.com/myaccount.

- Email support  Contact us via email for help with Technical Support issues.

- Chat support  Contact us via chat for help with Technical Support issues.


----------

